# mini-t esc - recievers - servo



## tim3 (Mar 4, 2006)

Do most of you use the stock radio gear or do you change to futba or JR. I have a JR radio I would like use but not sure what to get for esc, speed controll and servo. I also have a futba radio if thats easer to set up. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Tim, 
I've found the brushless systems to be the ticket, something like the Mamba 25(speed control) with an 8000Kv motor, then use your futaba radio and receiver, and theres alot of servo options, I use the Hitec HS56 for 30 bucks.

I'll help if I can :thumbsup:


----------

